
Ask HN: What do people do as hobbies? - aml183
I work a bit too much and was told to get a hobby. What do most people do in their spare time or as a hobby?
======
shubb
I do Yoga.

Like a lot of computer folk I spent my days sitting with terrible posture, and
I love how it makes my back feel.

If physical exercise is missing from your day, I can tell you that for me,
adding it was trans formative. It's much easier to sleep well if you are
physically tired too!

In a big city, meetup.com will have a lot of interesting things happening
every week, so rather than pick a hobby you might want to just make a point of
doing a couple of those a week until you happen on something you want to do
again.

------
byoung2
For me it's home improvement. I could easily hire people to do work around the
house, but I enjoy learning new things and it's a chance to do something other
than stare at a screen. I've learned plumbing, electrical wiring, carpentry,
hvac, and more, and I now have skills I could put to use as a day laborer!

------
rootbear
I've recently gotten back into electronics, a hobby from my teens, thanks to
the Maker movement, the Arduino, the Raspberry Pi, etc. I'm interested in
doing some home automation projects. I like to read science fiction, science
popularization, tech history, some biographies, etc. I've been active in the
local SF fandom community for decades and I used to belong to the SCA (a
medievalist group).

I also sing choral music. I've been in some sort of chorus since 7th grade.
Enjoyment of music gives me an entirely different sense of satisfaction and
pleasure than do my more intellectual interests and I think that's healthy and
helpful to being more well rounded.

------
jonnyrockit
I assume you are in tech (same as me) and I personally like getting away from
the screen with my hobbies:

\- Mountain biking \- Hike with groups (great way to meet people) \-
Kickboxing (competitive and strategic) \- Scuba diving (cheap adventures) \-
Gaming

------
howscrewedami
I'm guessing a huge chunk of people in the IT business play a lot of video
games. I mean, people in all kinds of business play video games, but I'd say
IT people play more.

